# GSMNP Bone Valley Creek



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Ive been working 80hr + weeks for the last few months, and have had zero fishing opportunities. I finally got a break, and made my get away last week. The original plan was to kayak across Fontana Lake, and camp at Hazel Creek. But we picked-up a couple of other fishermen for the trip, and got a ride to 86 (much better than paddling across the lake).

After a misty ride through the dragon, and a cold ride across the lake, I got off the boat at the mouth of Hazel at around 4pm. Said my good-byes, and hit the trail solo up to Bone Valley (my buddies were staying at 86).

I made it to Bone Valley with enough time to set-up the tent and do a little fishing near camp. I caught a few small rainbows, but nothing big enough for dinner and had to settle for some Mountain house.



I had 83 to myself, and 

 

Bone Valley Creek was all mine for the day! Here she is from the bridge.

 

I made the hike to the cabin, and only occasionally stopped to fish some of the nicer looking spots (the entire stretch looks like it should be full of fish).

 

No trail after the cabin, and I got serious about the fishing. My plan was to start with a nymph, and move to an elk hair caddis once the sun came through the trees. Im still very much a beginner with a fly rod, but those little trout were cooperative. I never changed from the nymph. Lots of little rainbows at first, nothing big, but the occasional 7-8 fish kept it fun.

 

I think this guy is a brown. It was caught in an area before I started catching Brookies. A small fish, but much bigger than any of the brookies that I caught. Anyone able to identify it as a brown or brookie?

 

The water started getting smaller, the fish started getting smaller, but very colorful and greedy.

 

Beautiful, but brutal country. I have the scrapes and bruises to prove it! Broke the tip off my rod somewhere up in this area, and decided to head back down to camp. Great day, and I cant think of many ways that I would rather spend the day.

 

I went down to Sugar Fork the next day, and it is a very pretty little stream. Did not fish as well as Bone Valley, but there is a trailmuch more relaxing day. Caught a few rainbows on my way back up to 83, and had a nice lunch, before heading back down to 86 (civilization) to see what the others were catching.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I can't tell if that's a brown or brookie in the pic. Looks like a brookie but I can't see it's back. The pic below it is a brookie for sure.

The way to tell is the brookie will not have spots on it's back. It'll have squiggly lines. That is the best way to tell.

Where is this place at that you fished? I've never heard of it.


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice post! It sounds like quite the adventure. SMNP is on my to do list. For now, I will continue to settle for RMNP every summer.That is definitely a brown. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Great Smoky Mountains National Park (North Carolina side). It is a feeder creek about 5 miles from the mouth of Hazel Creek at Fontana Lake, I started fishing past the cabin (another mile and a half or so)..middle of nowherenot a day trip.unless you are a very fast hiker!

I guess that the pic is the worst possible angle to distinguish it between brook/brown. Im calling it a brownuntil proven otherwise..I like the idea of getting a Bone Valley triple!


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

The par marks can make it confusing, but the yellow fins, the yellowish hue, and the large red spots along the lateral line tell me it is a brown. I have to magnify it, but when you compare it to your brookie and your rainbow, it becomes obvious. 
The brookie has more crimson colored fins with a black line seperating the white tips. The rainbow is lighter in coloration with a pink lateral line and pale fins. It is also more of a silver color.
Congrats on your triple!


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

fishmerf said:


> Nice post! It sounds like quite the adventure. SMNP is on my to do list. For now, I will continue to settle for RMNP every summer.That is definitely a brown. Thanks for posting.


I too go to RMNP each year. That is where I decided I needed a fly rod. I've been there twice and going again this year. We usually go around the 4th of July. This year it's going to be around the 20th. We're also getting married there in Estes Park.

Where do you stay at? We camp in Moraine Park. We're really close to the stream. I absolutely love that park! Even with all the high water there last year I did pretty well. All fish caught on a pink san juan worm. In the river that is. 

We managed to do a horseback trip all the way to Spruce Lake last year. I will never go horseback riding again in the mountains. I was seriously in fear of my life. We caught a bunch of greenback cutthroats though!


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

Not to highjack this thread, but...
Last year we hiked North Inlet Trail and fish Nanita and pettingell(about 30 miles). This year, I am hiking the Continental Divide down to Arrowhead lake and then down the Thompson to Estes Park. I will be there the first week of August. I have a good friend, Steve Schweitzer, that has written a guide to fly fishing and hiking the park. He is an awesome resource and a local to the area. It is an amazing place. There are some older posts on my blog. Look for "100 fish days" on youtube. That is the video from my trip last year.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn dude, broke the Fibertouch?! Ouch. 


Brown trout for sure. Nice work.


----------

